# Overheating Laptop ACER aspire 5742-7120



## kokopoknat (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a problem with my laptop. i just recently bought this last month which is december of 2010. when i first used this, i can tell that it does not overheat i did multiple tabs and got no laggs at all, no problems or everheat with my laptop.then after a week or 2. i installed a game (The Sims 3). I noticed that the exhaust got hot and more hotter, then it just restarted.. i dunno what happend. So i uninstalled the Game. Meaning i dont have any games in this laptop except for Ragnarok.And some applications and while in game i was using youtube. and the exhaust just gets hot. . this is a new laptop.. so i dunno if the problem is about dust in the processor or something. PLs help me how to fix this one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF where is your laptop placed when your using it


----------



## Renfield (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the same problem. Different Game (runes of magic).

When I aplaying it, the temprature rises and rises. I have monitored it, and the laptop will switch off once it has been about 102 Celcius for about 30 seconds. (Normal temprature for just browsing is about 50 degrees, but once a game is played (even facebook games it will climb to 80 degrees+)

I have played around with the settings, and it is much worse while charging.

I have it set to the most basic settings, but still while charging I cannot play the game.

I think it is to do with the intergrated graphics chip overheating.

It is either on a table or on my lap when I am using it.

I am thinking of taking it back, surely that isnt normal?

Ren


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Renfield hello and welcome to TSF if this is a new machine then take it back as doing anything else could void the warranty


----------



## Renfield (Jan 26, 2012)

I contacted PC World and they are collecting it for repair.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it


----------



## CaTWoMaN13 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi I have similar problem Laptop out warranty use it on a cooling pad, with fan behind it, clean fan area and keep area around it clear to allow air flow. I don't have lot offline games installed, use laptop for Facebook and realm of empire FB game, use office, and other software for study work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi posting in a older thread can mean you will not be noticed so please next time you make a post on any issue start your own thread and someone will try to assist you,it could be in need of a fresh coat of thermal paste on the cpu


----------

